# Wiedereinstieg nach langer Zeit...



## Ayecarumba80 (4. März 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich möcht nach längerer Zeit wieder in HdRO einsteigen, allerdings versteh ich trotz intensivem Studium der FAQs die Änderungen seit dem Umstieg von Codemasters auf Turbine net. Die kritische Community möge mir verzeihen, ich bin scheinbar zu doof dafür.

Daher ein paar direkte Fragen:

- Spielversionen. Ich besitze die Kaufversionen des Basisspiels sowie die Minen von Moria. "Gehen" die noch, also kann ich die installieren und danach patchen, oder muss / sollte ich den Client komplett neu ziehen?

- Wird mir Minen von Moria irgendwie angerechnet, d.h. kann / sollte ich de Code iwo eintragen? Oder ist das in der Client-Version sowieso drin?

- Was ist mit den nachfolgenden Addons, sind die drin? Muss / sollte ich die kaufen, wenn ich Maxlvl samt allen Gebieten bespielen will?

- Mein alter Account samt Chars ist weg, wenn ich nicht irgendwann ne Portierung gemacht habe. Richtig?

- Mein Alter Account ist weg, also muss ich bei Turbine einen neuen erstellen, richtig? (ich bin Freund des Abo-Modells und werde nix mit F2P oder VIP machen...)


Ums kurz zu machen:
- Ich hatte einen Codemasters-Account samt den Kaufversionen von HdRO und MoM. Was muss ich tun, um alle Gebiete, Addons, Maxlvl etc. pp. in einem Abo-Modell spielen zu können?

Danke im Vorfeld für die Antworten,
Das Akk


----------



## arcangel (4. März 2012)

Huhu und willkommen zurueck in Mittelerde,

ein gut gewaehlter Zeitpunkt, da es auch schon bald mit Update 6 weitergeht und dann steht uns ja im Herbst auch noch Rohan Teil 1 ins Haus 

um deine Fragen kurz und knackig zu beantworten, da du (wie ich deinem Post entnehme) nicht portiert hast, ist erstmal alles futsch, soweit korrekt.

Da du schriebst gerne mit Abo-Modell spielen zu wollen, ist es am einfachsten einfach bei Turbine einen neuen Account zu erstellen, den Client dort zu laden und dann eine VIP Mitgliedschaft (Abo) abzuschliessen.

Damit hast du dann gleich Zugriff auf den gesamten Content, abgesehen von den AddOns (die epische Questreihe steht dir jedoch meines Wissens nach immer und ueberall offen). Diese kannst du beispielsweise auch mit Punkten im Shop kaufen (also die AddOns). Als VIP bekommst du jeden Monat 500 frisch geschluepfte Punkte auf dein Konto.

Ich hoffe ich habe alles abgedeckt erstmal, ansonsten schiess einfach mit weiteren Fragen um dich 

Viel Spass auf Mittelerde!

kurzer Nachtrag: VIP ist eigentlich nichts anderes als das klassische Abomodell (Raider heisst jetzt halt Twix)


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (4. März 2012)

Joar Chars sind weg, macht nix, war nu ziemlich lange raus und muss mich eh erst wieder einlernen ;-)

Was den Rest angeht, bin ich ein bissl verwirrt... Ich habs so verstanden: 
- F2P-Nutzer: Zahlt nix und hat die bekannten Einschränkungen
- VIP: Hat mal min. 0,01&#8364; im Shop ausgegeben und hat dadurch Bevorteilungen
- Abonnent: Zahlt monatlich und darf alles

Ich möchte letzteres - wenn schon denn schon. Gut, Acc wird erstellt, und der Client gezogen. Soweit klar. (Und wenn Turbine nun auch mal seine Leitungen aufmachen würde, könnt ich auch mit Maxspeed ziehen...)

Offen sind für mich jetzt nur noch die Fragen bzgl. der Addons bzw. sämtlicher verfügbarer Spielinhalte: Sind die dann für mich inklusive und ich erhalte sie automatisch mit den jeweiligen Patches, oder muss ich die dann - trotz Abonnemet - noch separat im Turbine-Shop bzw. in der Acc-Verwaltung einmalig hinzukaufen?


EDIT: Hehe, ok, Antwort erstellt während des obigen Edits... Dann ist das schonmal geklärt, jetzt noch die Sache mit den Addons bzw. Spielinhalten und meiner Rückkehr steht nix mehr im Wege!

Danke auf jeden Fall schon jetzt für die flotte Beantwortung!


----------



## Grimnyr (4. März 2012)

Wenn Du monatlich zahlst, bist Du VIP, und Du hast den gleichen Status wie früher bei Codemaster!
Also freien Zugang zu allen Klassen und Gebieten und Quests, ausnahme: Moria, Düsterwald & Isengart, die mußt Du Dir extra kaufen, weil das kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen sind.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (6. März 2012)

Fühle mich iwie wie nach nem langen Urlaub wieder daheim ;-) Auch wenns gestern nur für die ersten 7 Level gereicht hat... Ich bleib dabei, atmosphärisch ist HdRO sämtlichen anderen MMOs um Längen voraus. Die Konkurrenten können vielleicht das ein oder andere besser, aber da ich ein großer Atmosphäre- und Story-Freund bin (und ganz nebenbei glühender Fan von Herr der Ringe und dem ganzen Tolkien Universum) und nicht soviel Wert auf Raids, Engame und das ganze Zeugs lege, bleibt HdRO in meiner Favoritenliste ganz weit oben. 

Danke an dieser Stelle für die Infos, haben mir so einiges klarer gemacht.

Laut dem Ingame-Shop war ich zwar gestern noch als F2P-Spieler gelistet, aber ich hab da auch erst 10 Min vorher das Abo abgeschlossen, ich geb dem System mal bis heute um mich "korrekt" als VIP-Abonnent aufzuführen... Ist dieser Umstand so bekannt, d.h. dass das System da ein bissl hinterher hinkt


----------



## uwe68 (6. März 2012)

Also normalerweise bist du sofort nach dem Abo VIP.Wobei man sagen muß das dies ja kein Abo ist wie man es von früher gekannt hat.Heut zu Tage läuft das alles über die sogenannten Gamecards.Das bedeutet,du kaufst dir eine diese Karte,zahlst dabei per Paypal,Clickandbuy oder der Kreditkarte.Dannach must du dich mit dem Support in verbindung setzen das die dir ein Konto auf deinem ACC. einrichtet und dann kannste den Gamecardcode eingeben,sobald du das gemacht hast müsstest du eigendlich auf der Stelle VIP sein,ohne Zeitverzögerung.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (6. März 2012)

uwe68 schrieb:


> Also normalerweise bist du sofort nach dem Abo VIP.Wobei man sagen muß das dies ja kein Abo ist wie man es von früher gekannt hat.Heut zu Tage läuft das alles über die sogenannten Gamecards.Das bedeutet,du kaufst dir eine diese Karte,zahlst dabei per Paypal,Clickandbuy oder der Kreditkarte.Dannach must du dich mit dem Support in verbindung setzen das die dir ein Konto auf deinem ACC. einrichtet und dann kannste den Gamecardcode eingeben,sobald du das gemacht hast müsstest du eigendlich auf der Stelle VIP sein,ohne Zeitverzögerung.


Ok, nun doch wieder verwirrt... Ich hab meine Kreditkartendaten eingegeben und eine dreimonatige Abbuchungs-Frequenz genutzt. Ich kenne das von damals und auch von den üblichen Abo-MMO-Modellen so, dass ich jetzt für drei Monate einen gültigen Vollaccount habe und der Betrag dafür direkt über die Kreditkarte eingezogen wird. Diesen beschriebenen "Umweg" kenne ich nu net.

D.h. also:
Obwohl ich KK-Daten eingegeben habe und 3 Monate ausgewählt habe, bin ich jetzt noch kein Abonnent? Ich muss also trotz dieser bereits getätigten Angaben/Eingaben JETZT noch über den Support die Gamecard für ebendiesen Zeitraum anfordern, die dann über die KK abgerechnet wird?

Sorry, aber ich raffs net... Und wenns so ist, mein Gott was für ein kompliziertes Vergütungsmodell ;-)

EDIT: Hat sich geklärt... War im Endeffekt net so kompliziert wie gedacht, die Anzeigen in der Acc-Verwaltung sind nur recht verwirrend (wurde so vom Turbine-Support genannt ;-)). Nu noch Isengart-Komplettpaket kaufen und ich hab alles beisammen...


----------



## Füchtella (6. März 2012)

Huhu,

jaja, das ist alles bissle verwirrend.



Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Ok, nun doch wieder verwirrt... Ich hab meine Kreditkartendaten eingegeben und eine dreimonatige Abbuchungs-Frequenz genutzt. Ich kenne das von damals und auch von den üblichen Abo-MMO-Modellen so, dass ich jetzt für drei Monate einen gültigen Vollaccount habe und der Betrag dafür direkt über die Kreditkarte eingezogen wird. Diesen beschriebenen "Umweg" kenne ich nu net.



Wenn du dir per Kreditkarte direkt bei Turbine ein Abo eingerichtet hast, brauchst du auch keinen Umweg. Das sollte so funktionieren.



> D.h. also:
> Obwohl ich KK-Daten eingegeben habe und 3 Monate ausgewählt habe, bin ich jetzt noch kein Abonnent? Ich muss also trotz dieser bereits getätigten Angaben/Eingaben JETZT noch über den Support die Gamecard für ebendiesen Zeitraum anfordern, die dann über die KK abgerechnet wird?



Nein.
Es gibt schlicht mehrere Arten, zu bezahlen.
Du kannst dir in deinem Account ein Abo einrichten, das über die Kreditkarte läuft. Punkt.
Und du kannst Gametimecards kaufen, und diese manuell eingeben. Der Vorteil an den Gametimecards ist, dass du die auch über alternative Bezahlmethoden wie z.B. Paypal bezahlen kannst. Beim Abo geht das nämlich nicht. Gametimecards sind also vor allem für die nützlich, die keine Kreditkarte haben, oder die damit nicht per Internet bezahlen wollen.



> EDIT: Hat sich geklärt... War im Endeffekt net so kompliziert wie gedacht, die Anzeigen in der Acc-Verwaltung sind nur recht verwirrend (wurde so vom Turbine-Support genannt ;-)). Nu noch Isengart-Komplettpaket kaufen und ich hab alles beisammen...



Dann wünsch ich dir mal recht viel Spaß in Mittelerde!


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (6. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Hilfe, bin ich nach einiger Zeit in den Weiten von WoW gar net mehr gewohnt. ;-) Vermeintlich doofe Fragen mit Geduld und Freundlichkeit beantwortet zu bekommen, das gibts net überall... Ich muss aber auch wirklich sagen, dass es tatsächlich ein bissl verwirrend ist, ich kenn bislang nur Runes of Magic und Age of Conan an F2P-MMOs, da wars iwie klarer. Aber gut, nu is ja alles durch, denn:

Mittlerweile sind auch seitens Turbine alle Anzeigen aktualisiert (Acc-Verwaltung, ingame) und ich hab nen vollen VIP-Acc samt allen Addons. Den ganzen Abend im Auenland verbracht, Post ausgeliefert, Kuchen getragen, Fliegen ausgerottet und Lobelia geärgert ;-) Hach ja, ich bin iwie daheim, und an allen Ecken kennt man irgendwas aus den Filmen und vor allem aus den Büchern und freut sich, das mal selbst zu erleben... Ne wat freu ich mich auf Moria und Lorien :-)

Mal ne Frage am Rande, es war zugegebenermaßen ein bissl ruhig im Auenland. Gut, kenn ich von andern MMOs auch, da sind die Start- bzw. frühen Gebiete auch net wirklich stark bevölkert. Aber wie sieht denn allgemein die Serverbevölkerung aus? Ich bin nu auf Vanyar, mal schaun wie es ab Bree aussieht...


----------



## Ryosei1990 (7. März 2012)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die freundliche Hilfe, bin ich nach einiger Zeit in den Weiten von WoW gar net mehr gewohnt. ;-) Vermeintlich doofe Fragen mit Geduld und Freundlichkeit beantwortet zu bekommen, das gibts net überall... Ich muss aber auch wirklich sagen, dass es tatsächlich ein bissl verwirrend ist, ich kenn bislang nur Runes of Magic und Age of Conan an F2P-MMOs, da wars iwie klarer. Aber gut, nu is ja alles durch, denn:
> 
> Mittlerweile sind auch seitens Turbine alle Anzeigen aktualisiert (Acc-Verwaltung, ingame) und ich hab nen vollen VIP-Acc samt allen Addons. Den ganzen Abend im Auenland verbracht, Post ausgeliefert, Kuchen getragen, Fliegen ausgerottet und Lobelia geärgert ;-) Hach ja, ich bin iwie daheim, und an allen Ecken kennt man irgendwas aus den Filmen und vor allem aus den Büchern und freut sich, das mal selbst zu erleben... Ne wat freu ich mich auf Moria und Lorien :-)
> 
> Mal ne Frage am Rande, es war zugegebenermaßen ein bissl ruhig im Auenland. Gut, kenn ich von andern MMOs auch, da sind die Start- bzw. frühen Gebiete auch net wirklich stark bevölkert. Aber wie sieht denn allgemein die Serverbevölkerung aus? Ich bin nu auf Vanyar, mal schaun wie es ab Bree aussieht...




Galtrev ist derzeit Versammlungsort aller 75, da es dort einfach alles gibt für jeden char. Aber auf Vanjar laufen genug rum, keine sorge^^
Hast ne pn von mir^^


----------



## FarinHH (7. März 2012)

Halli Hallo ,

dann auch ein Herzlich Willkommen in Mittelerde auch von mir!!!

Und lass dich nicht "beängstigen" wenn in den Startgebieten besonders wenig los ist.... die meisten tummeln sich, wie Ryosei schon sagte im "Endgame" rum .
Dennoch findet sich meist immer wieder eine "Gruppe" für ein Mützel / Instanz. 

Dazu ein kleiner Tipp: Suchst du eine Gruppe etc. pp dann gebe /kanalverbinden VanyarSNG ein und du bist im Serverweiten Suchkanal (schreiben tust du dann mit /1 text ). 
Wird dir das alles zuviel getexte.. kannst du ihn wieder verlassen mit /kanalverlasssen VayarSNG .

Ab dem nächsten Update (der wohl bald erscheint) soll das Suchtool auch deutlich überarbeitet sein (den du ab Stufe 20 nutzen kannst). Sprich ab nächsten Update (hoffe ja noch diesen Monat) 
und ab Stufe 20, wirst du je nach deinen eigenen Wünschen öfters Spieler vorfinden  (Entweder über den SNG Kanal oder mit dem überarbeiteten Instanzfinder).

Noch ein Tipp.. Such dir eine Sippe . Denn diese werden dir sicher tatkräftig unter die Arme helfen. Ich habe bisher keine Sippe erlebt (auch wenn ich auf einem anderen Server spiele), die
gegen Neulinge oder gar nicht hilfsbereit waren.

Also nun genug geschrieben und erstmal viel viel Spass in Mittelerde !!

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Ru4Di (8. März 2012)

ich würde auch gerne wiederkommen, doch das neue bezahlsystem kann ich nicht akzeptieren.ich habe nämlich keine kreditkarte,also müsste ich eine überteuerte timecard oder punkte kaufen, die man aber auch nur mit verlust bei paysafe-verfahren -es giebt nur 10-15-20-etc. karten- erwerben kann.damals wurde das elv noch angenommen und das auf webseite neue angepriesene elv funzt noch gar nicht.
schade, ich habe damals meinen 60er gerne gespielt.


----------



## Frandibar (8. März 2012)

Wieso hat man mit Paysafecarts einen Verlust?
Wenn auf der Karte noch was oben ist, dann kann man das ja bei der nächsten Zahlung übertragen...


----------



## Ru4Di (8. März 2012)

..genau das ist der punkt : warum soll ich eine 20 euro-karte kaufen z.b., wenn ich nur 16 euro ausgeben möchte.und mich zwingen zu lassen die restlichen 4 *irgendwann* mal auszugeben, sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Füchtella (8. März 2012)

Huhu, 



Ru4Di schrieb:


> ..genau das ist der punkt : warum soll ich eine 20 euro-karte kaufen z.b., wenn ich nur 16 euro ausgeben möchte.und mich zwingen zu lassen die restlichen 4 *irgendwann* mal auszugeben, sehe ich nicht ein.




Du kannst per PayPal bezahlen, dort kannst du genau den Betrag überweisen, den das ganze auch kostet.


----------



## Ryosei1990 (8. März 2012)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> ..genau das ist der punkt : warum soll ich eine 20 euro-karte kaufen z.b., wenn ich nur 16 euro ausgeben möchte.und mich zwingen zu lassen die restlichen 4 *irgendwann* mal auszugeben, sehe ich nicht ein.



Deine 4 Euro gehen ja nicht verloren und ich zumindest verwendet öfters mal eine Paysafecard und hebe die Codes auf, wenn mal etwas übrig bleibt. Habe derzeit noch 5 euro und löse den Code beim nächsten Punkte kauf ein, falls mir da dann was fehlt.
Paysafecard ist wohl die sicherste Art wie man Online bezahlen kann.


----------



## gerysport (9. März 2012)

Herzlich willkommen zurück.
Das Spiel ist echt sehr gut,habe jetzt zwar bischen Pause gemacht wegen eines neuen SF MMOs
das aber meiner meinung mit HDRO nicht mithalten kann.

Mach am Anfang ruig FTP kannst ja dann immer noch bezahlen.

Schade nur das HDRO nicht so viele Spieler hat es würde sich viel mehr verdienen auch wenns schon 5 Jahre am Buckel hat.

Wünsche dir viel spass und wie schon gesagt wurde such dir eine Aktive Sippe da machts gleich noch mehr spass.

LG Scharkon Alriela Martegan Berigol und Teodori (Morthond)


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (9. März 2012)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne wiederkommen, doch das neue bezahlsystem kann ich nicht akzeptieren.ich habe nämlich keine kreditkarte,also müsste ich eine überteuerte timecard oder punkte kaufen, die man aber auch nur mit verlust bei paysafe-verfahren -es giebt nur 10-15-20-etc. karten- erwerben kann.damals wurde das elv noch angenommen und das auf webseite neue angepriesene elv funzt noch gar nicht.
> schade, ich habe damals meinen 60er gerne gespielt.



Was isn mit den Prepaid-Kreditkarten? Die kosten doch meines Wissens nach nix und werden wie der Name schon sagt vorher aufgeladen, dann kann man den Betrag dementsprechend verwenden... Ich hab so nen Ding nicht, weil ich ne "volle" KK habe, aber das ist doch ne gute Alternative...


----------



## Corbisum (9. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte keinen neuen Beitrag eröffnen und hoffe es ist in Ordnung, wenn ich meine Frage hier mit stelle.

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich Hdro nur auf dem PC spielen kann, von dem aus ich meinen Account nach Turbine portiert habe. Die Zweit Installation auf meinem Laptop zeigt mir immer wieder an, dass ich eben diesen Portieren müsste aber der Zeitraum dafür bereits abgelaufen ist. Ich war immer der Meinung, dass die Portierung eines Accounts getrennt vom Spielklienten abläuft. Auch in meinen Einstellungen, fand ich keine Optionen, um meine zweite Hdro Installation frei zu schalten.

Nun ist die Frage, wie ich Hdro auf einem anderen PC installieren kann, ohne eine neue Version zu kaufen und mein Lifetime Account auf zu geben?


----------



## Geology rocks! (9. März 2012)

Deinstalliere am besten LotRO von deinem Zweitrechner und zieh es dir komplett neu... wird etwas dauern mit allen Patches und so aber das wäre das Einzige das mir dazu einfallen würde


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (9. März 2012)

Corbisum schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich wollte keinen neuen Beitrag eröffnen und hoffe es ist in Ordnung, wenn ich meine Frage hier mit stelle.
> 
> ...



Versuchst du, von den "alten" Codemasters-CDs zu installieren? Denn soweit ich das nun mittlerweile nach dem anfänglichen Verständnischaos mitbekommen habe, gehen die sowieso net mehr...

Versuch doch bitte mal, den Client von der Homepage zu laden und das dann zu installieren. Das sollte egtl gehen...


----------



## Corbisum (9. März 2012)

> Versuchst du, von den "alten" Codemasters-CDs zu installieren?



Ich habe noch eine Zweit Installation von meinen original CDs ja. Wie schon geschrieben, dachte ich nicht an einen Zusammenhang von Spielklient und meinem Account. Aber ich hab auch vergessen, das Hdro ja jetzt f2p ist und ich den Clienten einfach downloaden kann, ohne einen Spielcode ein zu geben. Ich hoffe das es ausreicht, wenn ich dann meine Zugangsdaten eingebe und dieser neue Client dann auf meinen Lifetime Account abgestimmt wird.

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Reaktion und Hilfe :-).

Gruß

Corbisum


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (9. März 2012)

Jo das alte CM-Gezeugs ist nur noch als Deko zu Verwenden, das habe ich auch dann erfahren müssen. Verstehe ich zwar rein vom technischen her nicht, da ja ein Großteil des Basisspiels nicht großartig verändert wurde bzw. man die Änderungen ja dann beim Patch anpassen könnte - so würden sich halt viele Leute mit einer kleineren Internetleitung die 8,irgendwas GB Client-Download sparen.

Wie auch immer: Client ziehen und spielen. Und falls du noch ein Addon (z.B. Moria) auf CD hast: Auch Schrott. Da heißts auch neu kaufen, im Gegensatz zum Grundspiel gibts die nich für umme...


----------



## Corbisum (9. März 2012)

> Wie auch immer: Client ziehen und spielen. Und falls du noch ein Addon (z.B. Moria) auf CD hast: Auch Schrott. Da heißts auch neu kaufen, im Gegensatz zum Grundspiel gibts die nich für umme...



ehrlich jetzt ^^? Haben alle diese Erfahrung? Die haben doch meinen Account so übernommen, wie er ist. Turbine kann mich doch trotz der Portierung nicht zwingen die Adons neu zu kaufen, nur weil ich das Spiel auf einem zweiten PC neu installiere. Irgendwann kauft sich jeder mal einen neuen Computer muss seine Software neu installieren. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn Software an den PC gebunden ist und ich alles neu kaufen muss...

Das wäre dann aber Abzocke auf höchstem Niveau. Na ich teste das alles erst mal, bevor ich mich zu sehr aufrege ^^.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (9. März 2012)

Hm, wie das mit portierten Accounts ist, weiß ich nu net. Da müssen die echten HdRO-Cracks hier mal antworten.

Ich weiß nur, dass ich den Client - genauso wie du wohl jetzt gerade ;-) - neu downloaden durfte, weil ich die Portierung NICHT gemacht habe. Und auf DIESE Installation konnte ich mit dem alten Codemasters-Moria gar nix machen. Das konnte ich auch nicht mithilfe des Codes in der Accountverwaltung hinzufügen. Nein, ich durfte es mir neu kaufen.

Ok, ich hab sowieso das Isengart-Superduper-AllInclusive-Package genommen, da is eh jeder bis dahin erschienene Content drin, aber ich zumindest als Nicht-Portierer konnte weder mit meinen alten Angmar-CDs noch mit dem Moria-Addon auch nur das geringste anfangen...



P.S. Was dein Szenario mit neuen PCs und neuen Installationen angeht: Der Client-Download enthält sowieso den gesamten Content... Also auch die Addons. Was davon für dich freigeschaltet ist, das hängt dann von deinen Einstellungen bzw. Käufen via Accverwaltung und Shop ab. D.h. wenn du nen neuen Rechner oder nen Zweitrechner nutzen willst, einfach Client laden und einloggen - der hat dann automatisch alle Freischaltungen und alle Addons wie auf dem "Hauptrechner".


----------



## Corbisum (9. März 2012)

> P.S. Was dein Szenario mit neuen PCs und neuen Installationen angeht: Der Client-Download enthält sowieso den gesamten Content... Also auch die Addons. Was davon für dich freigeschaltet ist, das hängt dann von deinen Einstellungen bzw. Käufen via Accverwaltung und Shop ab. D.h. wenn du nen neuen Rechner oder nen Zweitrechner nutzen willst, einfach Client laden und einloggen - der hat dann automatisch alle Freischaltungen und alle Addons wie auf dem "Hauptrechner".



Da hast du wieder Recht, die lassen mich ja nicht nur "Die Schatten von Angmar" downloaden ^^. Von daher stelle ich es mir genauso vor wie du. Das nach dem Downloaden, installieren und dem Eingeben meiner Daten, alles wie auf dem alten Rechner angerechnet wird. Da wird sich meine 2000 Leitung auf die 14GB Client ja freuen ^^. Was solls, das Wetter ist eh schön und gehört ausgenutzt :-).

Hab vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung! Und ich werde meine Resultate dann hier posten :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2012)

Wenn du deinen CM-Account portiert hattest, hast du alles, was du damals hattest.

Wenn der Account nicht portiert wurde und man die Addons besitzt, hat man pech gehabt und muss die Addons neu kaufen.

Zeit genug war ja, um zu migrieren


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (9. März 2012)

Corbisum schrieb:


> Da hast du wieder Recht, die lassen mich ja nicht nur "Die Schatten von Angmar" downloaden ^^. Von daher stelle ich es mir genauso vor wie du. Das nach dem Downloaden, installieren und dem Eingeben meiner Daten, alles wie auf dem alten Rechner angerechnet wird. Da wird sich meine 2000 Leitung auf die 14GB Client ja freuen ^^. Was solls, das Wetter ist eh schön und gehört ausgenutzt :-).
> 
> Hab vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung! Und ich werde meine Resultate dann hier posten :-)



Siehe Käptns Post. Hast du migriert, behältst du deinen Anspruch auf alles bis dahin gekaufte. Trotzdem mussu neu installieren, und zwar den Turbine-Client. Die alten CDs sind und bleiben Schrott. ;-)

Und wenn du mit ner 2000er Leitung net downloaden willst (oder kannst), es gibt wohl eine HdRO-Mithril-Edition. Das ist der Client von Turbine. Das kostet dich allerdings wieder einen Kaufpreis...


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (9. März 2012)

Kurze Zwischenfrage... In "Der Aufstieg von Isengart - Legendäre Edition" ist doch Moria komplett enthalten, oder? Weil mir der Shop das als Top-Einkauf vorschlägt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. März 2012)

Nein, Moria ist da nicht komplett enthalten.

Es fehlt z.B. die Anhebung der Char-Slots.


----------



## FarinHH (10. März 2012)

Moin,

jein da ist nicht alles in Moria enthalten, dafür das wichtigeste - die Questpakete in Moria .
Eigentlich vollkommen ausreichrend.

Es sind enthalten:
- Questpakte Moria und Lothlorien(eines der schönsten Gebiete ..., kannst du ab ca. Stufe 58 hin)

Es sind nicht erhalten:
- zusätzliche Charakterplätze
- Klasse Runenbewahrer
- Klasse Hüter

Beste Grüsse


----------



## elisia (10. März 2012)

Du meinst sicher stufe 75


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (10. März 2012)

Jo, danke für die Erläuterungen, das reicht mir auch erstma vollkommenl... Der Runi und der Hüter sind nu net so meine primär bevorzugten Klassen, die werd ich dann irgendwann mal freischalten/zukaufen, wenn mir danach ist.

Das wichtige Sind die Gebiete und alle Queststränge.


----------



## FarinHH (10. März 2012)

elisia schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher stufe 75



Upps  Dank dir.. meinte natürlich 58 !! Daraus hatte ich wohl 85 gemacht lach...

*schäm*

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Knuppi (12. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert.
Ich wollte auch mal wieder in HdRo reinschauen und habe mir gestern den Client gesaugt.
Also wenn ich das richtig Verstanden habe, hat nun Codemasters nix mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun oder?
Ist die Portierung nun nicht mehr möglich?
Wäre echt schade um meine schönen Chars


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. März 2012)

Richtig verstanden. 
Alles was mit CM verbunden war ist jetzt wertlos.


----------



## FarinHH (12. März 2012)

Knuppi schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig Verstanden habe, hat nun Codemasters nix mehr mit dem Spiel zu tun oder?
> Ist die Portierung nun nicht mehr möglich?
> Wäre echt schade um meine schönen Chars




Moin,

also Knuppi, wenn du damals dran gedacht hast den Accounttransfer zu machen, dann sind alle deine Charaktere da.. (auch deine gekauften Addons bleiben erhalten).
Du hattest damals eine E-Mail bekommen und gut ein halbes Jahr zeit gehabt... Wenn nicht.. dann bleibt wirklich nur komplett neu Anfangen .

Beste Grüsse


P.S.: Denk dran heute Mittag/Nachmittag sind Serverwartung da, dass neue Update aufgespielt wird. Also nicht wundern wenn du nicht reinkommst !


----------



## Knuppi (12. März 2012)

Schade Schade, dann werde ich wohl neu beginnen müssen.
Welchen Server würdet ihr denn empfehlen?
Ich habe damals auf Morthond gespielt, ist der noch zu empfehlen?


----------



## FarinHH (12. März 2012)

Ich spiele auch auf Morthond und ja es ist immer noch viel los. Aber denke dran die.meisten tummeln sich im Endspiel :-) Alternativ ein junger deutscher Server wäre Anduin dort tummeln sich gerade in den unteren Stufen viele Spieler. 

Herzlich Willkommen zurück in Mittelerde B-) 

P.S.: kleine Gedankenstütze um Spieler auf den Server zu finden für gemeinsame Abenteuer gib im Spiel /kanalverbinden MorthondSNG ein und mit /1 Schreiben. Wenn du ihn verlassen möchtest dann mit /kanalverlassen MorthondSNG :-B 

(Sorry wegen der Formatierung schreibe vom Handy)


----------



## Gast1651525802 (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

genau wie der TE möchte ich auch gerne in die Welt von Herr der Ringe Online eintauchen.

Ich habe folgende Frage:

Da für mich kein f2p in Frage kommt, werde ich gleich ein 3-Monats-Abo abschließen für den VIP-Status.

Jetzt zu den Spielen. Sollte ich mir die   
* Der Herr der Ringe Online: Mithril Edition*
zulegen, oder reicht der kostenlose Download, zum anderen möchte ich auch gerne "alles" haben, sprich welche Erweiterungen müsste ich mir noch zulegen, damit ich
das ganze Paket zur Verfügung habe?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

lg


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (12. März 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genau wie der TE möchte ich auch gerne in die Welt von Herr der Ringe Online eintauchen.
> 
> ...



Muha, nach der ganzen netten Hilfe hier und ein bissl selbst probieren kann ich DAS nun schon selbst beantworten ;-)

Fassen wir kurz zusammen: Du willst alle Gebiete und Queststränge haben und du willst auf Abo spielen. Ich persönlich würde dir da nun folgendes empfehlen:

Lade dir den Client von der Internetseite und spar dir den Kauf der Mithril-Edition. Da sind zwar einige "Goodies" drin (wie z.B. 2.000 Shoppunkte), auf die man aber mMn verzichten kann. Account erstellst du dir dann und wertest diesen auf VIP-Abonnement-Status auf.

Um auch wirklich "alles" bespielen zu können, gehste auf http://isengard.lotro.com/purchase.php und käufst dir die digitale Legendary Edition. Damit hassu dann alle Addons inklusive samt Gebieten und Quests. Nen extra-Download gibts dann net, das wird alles schon im Client enthalten sein, für dich wirds dann nur freigeschaltet.

Das müsstest du sowieso machen, denn die Mithril-Edition ist kein "All-in-One-Pack", sondern auch nur das Basisspiel ohne Addons... 

So hab ichs gemacht, und nu hab ich alles. Einige Extras wie mehr als 5 Charplätze pro Server und die Klassen Runenbewahrer und Hüter musste dann im Shop dazukaufen, aber dafür hast du nach den oben genannten Schritten eh dann fast schon genug Shoppunkte gesammelt... Kommen ja auch als VIPler pro Monat min. 500 dazu.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Werde ich auch genauso machen...

Du hattest erwähnt bei der Legendary Edition sind alle Addons dabei! Auch die Schatten von Angmar? Konnte da nichts weiter erkennen auf der Seite.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (12. März 2012)

Imradil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort.
> 
> ...



"Die Schatten von Angmar" sind ja quasi das Basisspiel. ;-) Die sind also im Client sowieso drin, deswegen werden die bei der Legendary net extra mit aufgezählt. Und wenn du sowieso auf VIP upgradest, hast du die so oder so von Anfang an freigeschaltet. Lediglich die Gebiete der Addons (Moria, Lothlorien, Düsterwald, Isengart) werden mit der Legendary Edition dann draufgeschaltet.


----------



## FarinHH (12. März 2012)

Moin Moin

Wie mein Kollege Ayecarumba80 schon sagte, Schatten von Angmar ist das Grundspiel und dir als Abo Spieler standartmäßig offen (vergleichbar wie WoW Classic), die Addons die in den Jahren kamen (vergleichbar wie bei WoW Burning Crusade, Wrath of LichKing etc.) kannst du entweder 
einzeln nachkaufen oder die legendäre Isengard Edition kaufen (damit sparst du dir ein haufen Kohle!!!).

Sprich ABO + Isengard Legendäre Edition = Rundumsorglos Paket

Beste Grüsse und ein Herzlich Willkommen in Mittelerde von mir   !


----------



## Gast1651525802 (12. März 2012)

Supi, dann ist jetzt alles klar soweit. Ich freue mich...

Oben wurden die Server Galtrev und Vanjar erwähnt. Ich nehme an es ist egal auf welchem ich spiele. Ich bin schon der Typ der gerne auf "volle" Server geht, da ich gerne Leute um mich rum habe.

Auf welchem Server seit Ihr beiden denn?


----------



## FarinHH (12. März 2012)

Die meisten Server sind Englische ....

Deutsche Server wären:

Anduin
Gwahir
Maiar
Morthond
Vanyar

Und wenn du ein RP Spieler bist (bitte nur wirklich dann - denn hier gibt es RP wirklich noch) dann der server RP-Belegear

Ich persönlich spiele auf Morthond  - Charakter Swanje


----------



## Knuppi (13. März 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
hätte noch eine Frage. 
Gibt es auch ein Paket das alle Charaktere freischaltet?


----------



## FarinHH (13. März 2012)

MOIN MOIN 

Du meinst die Klassen "Hüter" und Runenbewahrer ? 
Entweder du kaufst die Klassen einzeln mit den TP, oder du kaufst mit Punkten das MORIA Komplett Set (Beinhaltet, die 2 Klassen, 2 zusätzliche Charakterslots und ein paar Mützel). 

Mein Rat: Mit einem Abo (VIP) und mit der legendären Isengard Version, bekommst du jeden Monat in der dein ABO läuft Monat - 500 Punkte - .
Dazu Questest du ja, erfüllst automatisch viele Taten, steigerst Ruf etc. Für alles das erhälst du zusätzlich auch nochmal Punkte.

Das alles zusammen und wenn du Sparsam bist (du brauchst dir nix kaufen als ABO Spieler), kannst du dir locker bald beide Klassen zukaufen mit deinen gesparten Punkten.

Beste grüsse 


Edit: Text in lesbaren Zustand gebracht


----------



## Knuppi (13. März 2012)

Vielen dank,
ich werde erstmal so ein bisschen Spielen.
Muss erstmal wieder reinkommen nach so langer Zeit.


----------



## Knuppi (15. März 2012)

Nabend Leute,
ich habe gerade wieder ein bisschen Gespielt, ist das Normal das es Abends so laggy ist?
Gruß


----------



## Frandibar (15. März 2012)

Seit Update 6 ist es so "laggy", ich hoffe da wird bald was unternommen dagegen...


----------



## vallin (15. März 2012)

Vlt macht Turbine waehrend dem Server restart was gegen die Update 6 Laggs ...


----------



## Geology rocks! (16. März 2012)

"des"


----------



## Treewind (16. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!



Habe mir nun die Legendäre Isengard Edition geholt und ein 3-monatiges-Abo abgeschlossen! Meine Frage bezieht sich da eher auf diese 500 Punkte - wann bekommt man diese den gutgeschrieben? Derzeit habe ich zwar gemerkt dass ich 2 zusätzliche Char-Fenster habe (war vorher mit FreetoPlay unterwegs) - habe das Abo nun seit gestern und auf meinem Konto sind derzeit nur die von mir erspielten.



Oder muss man diese Punkte irgendwo anfordern (mittels Code?)?


Gruß, Treewind!


----------



## FarinHH (16. März 2012)

Moin, 

Du erhältst jeden Monat, am Tag des Abo Abschluss jeweils 500 Punkte gutgeschrieben. Beim ersten Monat kann es bis zu 24h dauern

Beste Grüße und einen schönen Start ins Wochenende


----------



## Treewind (16. März 2012)

Hui, das ging ja schnell - vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Mal eine Frage an die erfahrenen Spieler von HdRO - welche Klasse kommt eigentlich am besten Solo zurecht? Da ich durch meine Familie wenig Zeit habe, werde ich wohl viel Solo und auch recht wenig in Instanzen können und suche deshalb eher eine Klasse spielen die Solo gut zurecht kommt.


Ich weiß, dieses Spiel ist ein Online-Spiel und man sollte es zusammen genießen, aber da dies durch oben genannten Gründen schwer eingeschränkt wird, würde ich doch gern die Welt von HdRO erkunden und trotz meines "Solo-Daseins" nicht ganz untergehen.


Es wäre deshalb nett, wenn Jemand mit Erfahrung aus diesem Bereich, mir da vielleicht etwas einen Rat geben kann. Von den Scharmützeln habe ich auch schon etwas gehört, kann damit aber noch nicht soviel anfangen - scheinen so eine Art Solo-Instanz sein (biite nicht steinigen, wenn ich das falsch verstanden haben sollte) - gibt es da auch Klassen die es da leichter oder schwerer haben?


Mit freundlichem Gruße, Treewind!


----------



## FarinHH (16. März 2012)

Halli Hallo,

leider etwas spät die Antwort aber nun kommt sie .

Mhh Solo zurechtkommen.. eigentlich jede Klasse. Ich unterteile es mal (das sind meine *persönlichen Ansichten!!*):

Beste Überlebenschancen:

Platz 1: Hüter (muss extra gekauft werden)
Platz 2: Wächter
Platz 3: Hauptmann/Kundiger (da beide eine art Selbstheilung besitzen)

Schnellste Klasse Solo:
Platz 1: Jäger
Platz 2: Runenbewahrer (muss extra gekauft werden)
Platz 3: Waffenmeister (Ausrüstung muss aktuell gehalten werden dann gehts fix)

Geheimtipp: Barde in Kriegsrede - Er macht höllisch viel Schaden und schnetzelt alles weg  Ging gefühlt für mich am schnellsten.... 

Dann gibt es noch den Schurken, diesen würde ich aber nur Fortschrittlichen Spieler empfehlen, da dieser eher ein Debuffer ist statt wie in anderen MMO's ein DD.

Lass dir aber unbedingt Zeit beim Questen und hochspielen. Zwar sind die Quest MMO Standard (Sammle dies, töte das) aber gerade die Umgebung, Landschaft und die Atmospähre ist
das schönste was HdRO zu bieten hat und kein MMO (ich bin mal so frech) in meinen Augen mithalten kann. Würde es für ein MMO die beste Landschaftssimulation einen Preis geben, würde
HdRO immer den ersten Platz belegen .

Ich selber lasse mir jedesmal vieeeel Zeit. Denn alle Quest würdest du nie schaffen (so das sie nicht grau werden).... denn es gibt einfach zu viele *schmunzelt*.

Viel Spass in Mittelerde  !


----------



## Treewind (16. März 2012)

@FarinHH


Vielen Dank für Deine Übersicht! Den Hüter habe ich bereits frei geschaltet und habe mit ihm schon etwas angefangen - zudem noch einen Wächter am Start. 

Einen Barden hatte ich einmal vor langer Zeit, wo das Spiel noch kein FreetoPlay war - ganz in den Anfängen - wußte nur nicht wie sich das Spiel inzwischen geändert hatte! Habe auch leider den Zeitpunkt zum "rüberholen" der Chars verpaßt, weshalb ich eh komplett von vorne beginne - was aber auch kein Beinbruch ist, da ja sich scheinbar doch einiges geändert hat.

Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Tipps und auch Dir noch viel Spaß in der Welt von HdRO!


Gruß, Treewind!


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (16. März 2012)

FarinHH schrieb:


> Denn alle Quest würdest du nie schaffen (so das sie nicht grau werden).... denn es gibt einfach zu viele *schmunzelt*.



Ich mach genau das ;-) Ein Gebiet nach dem andern, unabhängig von den Farben der Qs... Scheissegal, wie "einfach" oder "schwer" das ist, ich will alle Queststränge mal mitmachen. Denn selbst die, die nicht unmittelbar aus den Tolkienschen Romanen stammen, sind verdammt gut erzählt. Dann dauerts halt länger, so what, umso länger hab ich was von dem Spiel


----------



## Füchtella (16. März 2012)

Huhu,

einiges wurde schon gesagt, und ich schließe mich an:
Jede Klasse kommt solo gut zurecht.
Wobei natürlich nicht jede Klasse alles gleich gut kann.

Wenn es dir ums schnelle töten normaler Gegner geht (und das sind ja die allermeisten Questmobs) sind die Schadensklassen klar im Vorteil, allen voran der Jäger.

Wenn du gern auch mal was dickeres solo besiegen magst, sind Wächter, Hüter oder Kundi nicht übel. Die ersten beiden machen das durch Stehvermögen, der Kundi durch trickreiches Aggromanagement mit dem Pet.


Aber auch alle anderen kommen gut klar, man muss mit keiner Klasse Angst haben, dass man steckenbleibt.


Daher mache ich selbst meine Klassenwahl auch nicht davon abhängiug, was schnell geht oder gut geht, sondern was mir am meisten Spaß macht.


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2012)

Ich stelle meine Frage eben mal hier, weil es thematisch halbwegs passt.
Ich habe einen F2P-Account erstellt auf der Seite, wie sich das so machen lässt.
Ich hab' das Spiel schon früher gespielt, und bin jetzt etwas geschockt dass Forochel & Co nicht mit Quests versehen sind, anscheinend.

Schlüsselfrage: Wenn ich mir jetzt das Basispiel Schatten von Angmar (mtwg. auch in der Mithril-Edition), sind dann alle Gebiete des ehemaligen Grundspiels Schatten von Angmar komplett mit Quests augestattet?
Gilt das für Schatten von Angmar und Moria, wenn ich mir das Kompedium kaufe, auch?
Oder muss ich mir dazu ein VIP-Abo aktivieren?


----------



## Frandibar (30. März 2012)

Endwerder Du schließt ein Abo ab, dann hast Du alle Quests zur Verfügung, außer Moria, Düsterwald & Isengard, das sind Erweiterungen die man extra kaufen muß.
Oder Du kaufst Dir als F2P Spieler die einzelnen Questgebiete über den Shop.
Ich würde aber einem Abo den Vorrang geben, kostet ja nur knapp 9€ pro Monat, soweit ich informiert bin...


----------



## Rodney (30. März 2012)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Endwerder Du schließt ein Abo ab, dann hast Du alle Quests zur Verfügung, außer Moria, Düsterwald & Isengard, das sind Erweiterungen die man extra kaufen muß.
> Oder Du kaufst Dir als F2P Spieler die einzelnen Questgebiete über den Shop.
> Ich würde aber einem Abo den Vorrang geben, kostet ja nur knapp 9&#8364; pro Monat, soweit ich informiert bin...



Abo halte ich auch für recht sinnvoll. Eine Lifetime-Variante gibt es nicht mehr, oder?
Ich denke, ich werde mir die Mithril-Edition kaufen und dann Abo.
Dann habe ich 2000 Punkte aus Mithril und das nette Pferd, und bekomme 500 Punkte im Monat.
Dann ist Moria quasi direkt bezahlt, und bis ich dann auf Isengard muss, sind auf jeden Fall wieder 1.000 beisammen.
Kurze Frage bezüglich Düsterwald: Düsterwald finde ich im Ingameshop nicht. Bei Erweiterung steht nur Moria und Isengard dabei.
Was ist da los? Ist das das Erweiterungsaufgaben: Düsterwald für ~1.000 Punkte?


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (30. März 2012)

Alternative zu Mithril und dann Punkte ansparen: Abo, Basisclient downloaden und dann statt Mithril gleich das Isengart-Komplettpaket. Kostet irgendwas um die 40-45 Euro (einmalig), dann hast du von Anfang an ausnahmslos alle Gebiete freigeschaltet und fertig. Und die Punkte, die du übrigens auch für die Isengart Special Edition bekommst, kannst du zum freischalten der letzten beiden geblockten Klassen nehmen.

--> Alles frei. Ich weiß net, was Mithril kostet, aber statt das Geld in Mithril stecken, den Betrag in Isengart Special Edition stecken und somit gleich alles freischalten und gudd is.

So hab ichs gemacht...


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. März 2012)

"von Angang an ausnahmslos alle Gebiete freigeschalten" trifft aber nur zu, wenn man auch wirklich ein Abo abschließt.


----------



## Rodney (31. März 2012)

Ayecarumba80 schrieb:


> Alternative zu Mithril und dann Punkte ansparen: Abo, Basisclient downloaden und dann statt Mithril gleich das Isengart-Komplettpaket. Kostet irgendwas um die 40-45 Euro (einmalig), dann hast du von Anfang an ausnahmslos alle Gebiete freigeschaltet und fertig. Und die Punkte, die du übrigens auch für die Isengart Special Edition bekommst, kannst du zum freischalten der letzten beiden geblockten Klassen nehmen.
> 
> --> Alles frei. Ich weiß net, was Mithril kostet, aber statt das Geld in Mithril stecken, den Betrag in Isengart Special Edition stecken und somit gleich alles freischalten und gudd is.
> 
> So hab ichs gemacht...



Wo kriegt man das Isengard-Teil her? 
Edit: Erst suchen, dann fragen. Hab's gefunden.
Heißt das, die ~45&#8364; Teure Legendäre Edition aktiviert mir Moria, Düsterwald und Isengard (+1000 TP), ich kann also auf jeden Fall schon mal auf Maximallevel kommen?
Wenn ich dann noch ein Abo aktiviere bin ich für 53&#8364; einmalig und 8&#8364; die restliche Zeit komplett bediend? Klingt eigentlich nicht doof.

Interessefrage: Mit dem VIP bekommt man ja zusätzliche Charslots. Angenommen ich habe dann alle Charakterslots genutzt und mein VIP läuft aus, was passiert mit den Chars, die auf Slots sitzen, die wieder geblockt werden?


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. März 2012)

Das Abo schaltet dir, solange es läuft, in allen Gebieten die Quests & Taten frei und gibt dir monatlich 500 Punkte.

Sobald das Abo nicht mehr aktiv ist, kannst du in den Gebieten, welche für F2P-Spieler käuflich zu erwerben sind, keine Quests mehr annehmen. Das wären Angmar, Forochel, u.s.w.

Also alles was so 30+ ist.

Die Legendäre Isengard-Version schaltet dir Moria aber nicht komplett frei. Entweder die Quests oder der Raid ist dann noch für ca. 2000 Punkt zu kaufen.

Du kannst auswählen, welche 3 Chars du spielen willst, wenn du mehr als 3 angelegt hast. Die anderen sind dann inaktiv.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (2. April 2012)

Ja ich bin bei meiner Antwort davon ausgegangen, dass es im Rahmen eines Abos ist, das ist richtig ;-) Und es geht ja vorrangig um die Spielinhalte wie Quests usw.

Also nomma: 

- Den Client des Grundspieles (Schatten von Angmar) gibts kostenlos zum Download.

- Als F2P sind hier dann einige Gebiete geblockt. Entweder einzeln im Shop dazukaufen (Kosten keine Ahnung...), oder Abo (~8&#8364; / Monat). 

- Wird das Abo abgeschlossen und wieder beendet, fallen auch die freigeschalteten Gebiete weg. Es bleiben dann lediglich VIP-Vorteile wie größerer Bankplatz, kein Goldlimit usw.

- Die Inhalte der Addons muss dazugekauft werden. Das geht auf verschiedenen Wegen:
	- Im Shop einzeln kaufen.
	- Legendary Isengard Edition für ~44&#8364;: Alle Questgebiete der Addons (Aufgabenbündel "Weg d. Gefährten" inkl. Trollhöhen, Eregion, Lothorien, Moria & Düsterwald). Plus 
 	Goodies wie Reittiere, Zierwerk, Shoppunkte.



Die Mithril Edition ist lediglich als Starter-Pack zu sehen, da sind diese Addon-Aufgaben noch NICHT enthalten. Da gibts dann halt ein paar Goodies wie Reittiere und Shoppunkte, die man dann für das dazukaufen eines Addons verwenden KÖNNTE. Der größte Vorteil von Mithril ist wohl die Aufwertung eines F2P-Accounts auf Premium (+1 Charplatz, Bankplatz, Goldlimit höher usw.)


@kaeptniglo: In eigener Sache, wie meinst du das dass Moria nicht komplett freigeschaltet ist? Das Aufgabenbündel schließt doch Moria mit ein!


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2012)

Also, aktuell bin ich auch Abo-Spieler und habe die Legendäre Isengard-Version gekauft gehabt.

Wenn ich in den Ingame-Shop gehe, kann/muss ich mir im Shop unter "Erweiterungen" noch "Erweiterung: 'Die Minen von Moria' kaufen.

"Dringt in die gefährlichen Tiefen von Moria vor und versucht, seine dunklen Hallen aus den Fängen des Bösen zu entreißen. Mit dem Aufgabenbündel Moria, den Klassen „Runenbewahrer“ und „Hüter“ sowie dem neuen maximalen Rang für die Scharmützel-Eigenschaft (15)."

Kostenpunkt: 2495 Punkte


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (2. April 2012)

Das ist ein bissl seltsam... Das ist nämlich bei mir definitiv nicht der Fall. Alles (!) was die Addons betrifft, ist bei mir im Shop rausgenommen und es kommt jedesmal dieser Spruch da "hier gibts für dich nix weil scho alles da"...


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. April 2012)

Warst du evtl. vor der Umstellung CM -> Turbine schon Addon-Besitzer von Moria?


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (2. April 2012)

Ja, ich hab die Portierung aber nicht mitgemacht. Ergo: Neuer Acc, Spiel neu gezogen usw. Aber haben tu ich das Ding noch... Konnte den Code nur net mehr eingeben (logischerweise).


----------



## EisblockError (10. April 2012)

Diese Portierung war richtig fies, für alle die es verschlafen haben hätte man das automatisch machen müssen...


----------



## Geology rocks! (10. April 2012)

Wer das aber "verschlafen" hatte war kein aktiver Spieler bzw. generell nicht (mehr) an LotRO interessiert und damit auch eine gute Methode GeisterAccounts los zu werden ohne Accounts von Spielern löschen zu müssen die vielleicht nur mal "weg" sind....


----------



## Bluescreen07 (10. April 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Diese Portierung war richtig fies, für alle die es verschlafen haben hätte man das automatisch machen müssen...


Verschlafen konnte man das nicht, es kamen jede Menge Mails (4 hab ich noch gefunden):

1. Mail (17.05.2011) --> Codemasters : HdRO Europa: Übergang zu Turbine
2. Mail (31.05.2011) --> Beginn der Übertragung - Europäischer HdRO-Konten am 31.Mai
3. Mail (03.06.2011) --> HdRO - Übertragung Europäischer HdRO-Konten jetzt verfügbar
4. Mail (07.06.2011) --> HdRO - Übertragung Europäischer HdRO-Konten jetzt verfügbar


----------



## FarinHH (11. April 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Diese Portierung war richtig fies, für alle die es verschlafen haben hätte man das automatisch machen müssen...




Moin,

nunja, automatisch geht nicht aus Datenschutzgründen. Ich glaube kaum das es jemanden gefällt die Daten an einem Dritten weiterzugeben, denn dies ist auch unter anderen in Deutschland verboten.
Und das ist auch gut so .

Daher musste JEDER seinen Acc. selber transfererieren und sich damit einverstanden erklären das die Daten übertragen werden. Dazu waren beide Parteien (besonders Codemaster) sehr kulant und haben gut ein halbes Jahr zeit gegeben....
Das Problem ist auch für Codemaster... sie dürfen mit den pers. Daten nicht weiterarbeiten bzw. sind gezwungen diese zu löschen wenn sie den Dienst für den wir zugestimmt haben nicht mehr aufrechterhalten (Datenvorratsspeicherung) - daher war es, schon die Schmerzgrenze das ganze auf ein halbes Jahr auszuweiten.

ZUsammengefasst.. wer das verpennt hat.. ist selber Schuld und muss sich leider selber an die Nase fassen. Irgendeinen anderen "Schuldigen" diesmal rauszupicken gilt nicht.... 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## EisblockError (12. April 2012)

Heutzutage weiß man doch garnichtmehr in welche seiner 20 verschiedenen Emailadressen, die man sich wegen Spamming anlegen musste, man schauen soll 

Aber naja ich bin bzw. war ja auch nicht böse, mir ist klar dass man da selbst schuld ist, man muss nicht alles immer so ernst nehmen 
Naja ich erinnere mich langsam daran dass es das Buffed forum nicht so leicht hat damit Sarkasmus zu erkennen.


Aber wie dem auch sei, es ändert sich nichts an der Tatsache dass sie durch den wechsel bestimmt einige Spieler verloren haben.


----------



## Geology rocks! (12. April 2012)

Ah ok


Ja, Sarkasmus ohne den dazugehörigen Ton (audio) ist schwer zu erkennen
Wir Drei reagierten nur leicht ungehalten auf deinen Beitrag da nach der Umstellung viele, viele... schmerzhaft viele hier rumheulten (->Trolling)
Darum bin zumindest ich etwas allergisch auf so etwas.


PS: Zu "Spieler verloren": Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb... will man diese Spieler überhaupt


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (12. April 2012)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man ja im Prinzip nur "tote" Accounts und somit inaktive, nicht-zahlende Spieler verloren hat. ;-) Wenn man das mal gegenüberstellt mit der Spieleranzahl, die aufgrund von F2P hinzugekommen sind und von denen sicherlich eine Vielzahl irgendwann einmal den ein oder anderen Cent im Shop ausgegeben haben, wird sich das gegeneinander aufwiegen...

Wer später wieder einsteigen will, und die Portierung nicht mitgemacht hat, muss ja in der Theorie nichts bis kaum was zahlen... Bei mir z.B. ist das einzige, was ich quasi "verloren" habe, die Kauf-Kosten von MoM. Nu gut, <schulterzuck> so isses halt.

Was ich ingame toll finde, ist die Tatsache, dass man egtl nicht merkt, dass man in einem F2P-MMORPG spielt. Das ging mir bei Kandidaten wie Runes of Magic oder auch 4Story immer ein bissl aufn Keks, da hast du richtig gemerkt, dass du ein Spieler 2. Klasse bist, weil du eben nix im Shop ausgibst. Hier finde ich merkt man das net ingame, beim Umgang mit anderen Spielern usw. Gut für F2P-Spieler, gut auch für Abonnenten... Nach außen hin alle gleich, nur nach innen merkt jeder Spieler, was für Vor- und Nachteile er hat durch seine gewählte Spielweise.


----------



## Exeone (25. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir schon vor langer zeit Moria gekauft und aktiviert muss ich mir in Moria dann auch die Regionen noch mal extra freischalten? Und was ist wenn ich mir die Isengard erweiterung im Shop kaufe? Ist das die normale Standard Edition oder die SE ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juni 2012)

Wenn du deinen Account bis November letzen Jahres von CM an Turbine übertragen hast, hast du Moria noch. Wenn nicht, musst du es neu kaufen.

Im Shop bekommt man die normale Isengard Erweiterung.


----------



## Exeone (25. Juni 2012)

JA Moria habe ich noch. Muss ich mir aber wenn ich dort nochmal extra die aufgaben Pakete kaufen? Hoffentlich wird isengard billiger wenn das neue adonn erscheint, weil 90 euro ist mir dann doch ein bsichen zuviel


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juni 2012)

Äh, wenn du Moria aktiv hattest und den Account transferiert hast, sollte Moria für dich komplett vorhanden sein und du musst nichts extra kaufen.


----------



## Exeone (26. Juni 2012)

Eine frage hätt ich noch  bin bald lvl 40 im welchen Gebiet lässt es sich denn dann am besten questen? Möchte halt kein Geld für schlechte q gebiete ausgeben. Die punkte die man sich dabei erspielen kann sind mir dabei egal, habe nämlich kein lust auf grind.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juni 2012)

Sooo...auch meine Wenigkeit wird sich vielleicht mal wieder in HdRO wagen.

Das meine alten Keys, die ich damals gekauft habe, mittlerweile nutzlos sind, habe ich soweit verstanden. Alles schön alles fein (mehr oder weniger).

Meine Frage ist jetzt....in welchem Kostengebiet bewege ich mich denn, wenn ich da ein Gebiet frei schalten will?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2012)

Ein Gebiet kostet, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, ab 500 Punkte.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Also wären wir quasi im Bereich von 5 Euro pro Gebiet....naja da teste ich denke ich mal die freien Gebiete und sehe mir dann eher mal die Isengard Legendary an.

Macht die Legendary denn Sinn, wenn man KEIN Abo dazu abschließt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juni 2012)

Ja, die macht schon Sinn, da sie ja die Addon-Gebiete beinhaltet.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juni 2012)

Man man man ist das alles kompliziert  Aber ich glaube, ich habs soweit verstanden 

Danke dann erstmal..


----------



## Dodacar (27. Juni 2012)

Du kannst das Spiel auch komplett kostenlos spielen, dazu musst du aber alle Quests und alle "Buch der Taten"-Aufgaben machen um genug Punkte für das nächste Gebiet zusammen zu bekommen.
In dem neuen Gebiet machst du dann auch wieder alle Quests und alle "Buch der Taten"-Aufgaben und kannst dir dann wieder das nächste Gebiet freischalten usw...usw...
Ist zwar viel Gefarme zeigt aber, das LotRO, im Gegensatz zu anderen F2P-Spiele, wirklich kostenlos spielbar ist.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Juni 2012)

Ach das geht sogar auf? Ist ja verrückt...na wenn mich das Spiel dann wieder so fesselt, dass ich bereit bin, dass alles zu farmen, ist es mir wohl auch die 40 Euro wert


----------

